# 2 Month Goal Of 40lbs



## Guru (Mar 28, 2006)

*Hows it going guys. I wanted to dedicate my time on training eating correctly and posting here. Its time to get my life back on track, so here it goes.*



*Stats:*
_5'8
230lbs
30%bf_

*Goal:*
_190lbs by May 1st (2 Months)_


*Diet:*
Meal 1 - Breakfast
_Yogurt
Raw Oats
1tbs Peanut Butter
1 Fruit_

Meal 2 
_Lean Protein(chicken, fish, etc)_

Meal 3
_Protein Shake 
1tbs Peanut Butter_

Meal 4
_Lean Protein 
Veggies
1tbs Peanut Butter_

Meal 5
_Protein Shake
1tbs Peanut Butter _

Meal 6
_Lean Protein
Veggies
1tbs Peanut Butter
1 Fruit_

*I will consume 250g Protein ED
I will drink 1-2 Gallons water ED*


*Routine:*
Monday
_Chest/Shoulders_
_Cardio_

Tuesday
_Back/Traps_
_Cardio_

Wednesday
_Arms_
_Cardio_

Thursday
_Legs_
_Cardio_

Friday
_Cardio_

Saturday
_Off_

Sunday
_Off_


*
Supplements:*
_Multi Vitamin
Whey (Nectar)
Fish Oil_



*I am thinking about getting some more supplemnts as well so please give me some ideas. Thanks*


*Please give me some advice, I can use the help. Also do you think it can be done?*


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2006)

Your diet looks good but you might want to have a variety of fats instead of just PB. btw, 40 lbs in one month equals to about losing 5 lbs a week. That isn't healthy at all. I would try to stay in the region of 1-2.5 lbs a week. I'm not a dietition or anything but that is my advice. You also might wanna at a bit more carbs(complex) into your diet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> btw, 40 lbs in one month equals to about losing 5 lbs a week.





Nice try.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Nice try.  Thanks for playing.




 

GL with the goals though bud. If I was you I would shoot for something like 2lb/week


----------



## Guru (Mar 31, 2006)

Alright thanks guys. Ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Nice try.  Thanks for playing.



two months(his goal).

sorry asshole!


----------

